# You know what I like about this forum?



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Nobody ever says "Google it". Thanks for that.  haha


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh crap I just set myself up didn't I?


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah we got good people here always helping out and giving great advice


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

treefork said:


>


Thanks Treefork


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yup the folks on this forum are the most amazing people out there


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

We are indeed a wonderful, extraordinary, handsome, generous, modest and humble forum community.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Ordo said:


> We are indeed a wonderful, extraordinary, handsome, generous, modest and humble forum community.


Hahaha  Ordo, too good. Guess if we're sugaring ourselves we might as well pile it on!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

And we’re all proficient with a bow staff.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Oi. I think I need a forum break! I've been staring at the screen too much and not down range and it's turned me wacky(ier)! Anyway if I'm going to have any chance of catching up at the personal can cut challenge I need to go kill about a thousand more cans .


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Normally you wont find so much information regarding slingshots on google.

here you will have it all.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Classic Slingshot said:


> Normally you wont find so much information regarding slingshots on google.
> here you will have it all.


There’s nothing more I need, thanks.


----------



## ffastfzr (Feb 15, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> And we're all proficient with a bow staff.


don't be jealous that I was chatting online with babes all day.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Haha! I love that stupid movie. I’m just glad someone got the joke.


----------

